# Need party songs!



## Willa (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello pretties!

This saturday, we'll celebrate my 29th birthday, and I really want it to be amusing. Maybe to forget that next year will be 30th... I don't know hahaha

But still, I need party songs

I'm more of a oldschool hip hop, funk and soul girl, but recent songs and other styles are welcome.

Songs that makes me shake my booty right now are these :

TI & Rihanna - Live your life
Jamie Foxx - Blame it
Ciara - Oh
and such...

Please please, what are your best party songs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Edit : I have a lot of Michael Jackson, don't worry
And, important information : it's a pool and sunny party


----------



## chynegal (Jul 7, 2009)

rihanna - please dont stop the music
michael jackson - dont stop till you get it enough


----------



## n_c (Jul 7, 2009)

MJ - Billie Jean.

and Lady Gaga


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday for Saturday!

Rihanna - Please Don't Stop The Music
Usher - Yeah
DJ Unk - Walk It Out
Salt n Pepa - Push It
50 Cent - I Get Money
Snoop - Drop It Like It's Hot (For when everybody's drunk and can only move with limited movement! LOL)
DJ Webster - Dancing On Me
Pitbull - Shake
Young Joc - It's Going Down
Flo Rida - Low
Jackson 5 - Can You Feel It
Beyonce - Get Me Bodied (extended version so everybody can do the dance!)
Michael Jackson - Wanna Be Startin' Sumthin'
Joe Budden - Pump It Up
ODB feat Kelis - Got Your Money
Beyonce - Single Ladies
Lady Gaga - Just Dance
kriss Kross - Jump
MC Hammer - U Can't Touch This
Madonnna - Music
Britney Spears - Slave 4 U
Notorious BIG - Mo' Money, Mo' Problems
Gwen Stefani - Hollaback Girl
Kelis - Milkshake
Nelly - Flap Your Wings
NERD - Everyone Nose
Justin Timberlake - Like I Love You

P Diddy- All About The Benjamins

Hope that helps. I think they're tracks that'll get people dancing drunk or sober! LOL


----------



## makeba (Jul 7, 2009)

Dang I nominate Blushbaby to be the DJ for your parta!!!! those are some awesome choices!! Get some Raggae in there and i bet it would really work the room! like some Beanie Man, Sean Paul! and some Shaggy!!


----------



## Willa (Jul 7, 2009)

Ouuuulala!!! Those are cool songs!

That's true, reggae songs are a hit during a party

Might I say that Michael Jackson is already in my playlist, FOR SURE!!!

Thank you girls!

Other suggestions?


----------



## luvsic (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a whole party playlist! I tend to learn towards more dance-y/trance-y but also hip hop songs. Here are a few!

dance/club songs

Ultra DJs ' The Music Montoja remix)
Bag Raiders - Shooting Stars
QED - Gone Dancin' (soulshaker radio edit)
Kaskade - Step One Two
Booty Luv - Don't mess with my man
Booty luv - Boogie 2nite (seamus haji big love mix)
Danii Minogue - Put the needle on it (cicada vocal remix)
Shontelle - T-shirt (josh harris radio mix)
Christina Milian - dip it low (jj flores "double j" remix)
madonna - beat goes on
lady gaga - love game
lady gaga - just dance
lady gaga - poker face
ladyhawke - dusk til dawn
bellatrax - i can't help myself (dececio mix)

hip hop

z-ro - top notch
rihanna - disturbia
jamie foxx - blame it
beyonce - diva
flo rida feat. kesha - right round
eminem - crack a bottle
50 cent - i get in 
collie buddz - what a feeling
kanye west - love lockdown
golden feat. sophia - loosen up
lil wayne - lollipop 
50 cent - straight to the bank
marz - do what you do
the-dream - rockin' that thing
drake - best i ever had 
black eyed peas - boom boom pow
sterling stims - doin dat dere

misc.

pink/lil kim/christina a - lady marmalade
jamelia - beware of the dog
B 52's - funplex
Asteroids Galaxy Tour - Around the bend
the donnas - take it off


...there are more but i'm too lazy to type XD tell me if those work for you!


----------



## Willa (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you but the party is done


----------



## makeba (Jul 12, 2009)

how did it go? what blend of songs did you play!


----------



## Willa (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_how did it go? what blend of songs did you play!_

 
It went well but I saddly didnt play a lot of music because we were stock in the house. It rained like I never saw before, we even had a tornado nearby!!! 

But today it's very nice outside, so I'll play these songs to extend the party again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's a shame because I bought so many Hawaiian decorations, and we had a slush machine!!!


----------



## makeba (Jul 12, 2009)

ah dang! well get the party going today then since its a better day weather wise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 put them decorations and ice machine to work girl!! i like the hawaiian them idea


----------

